# Swordfish



## radman (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello,
It's been a while since on the forum, but I finally got a boat that will take me out far enough for some swordfishing. Here's the problem, I'm a novice when it comes to blue water fishing. Can anyone give me some tips on how to get some swords in the boat? Where to go, and what to use? I plan on hitting the Ram Powell rig for some tuna to start out with, and when it gets dark, on to the swordfish. 

Thanks 

Craig


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a helpful thread. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/bluewater-catfishing-swordfish-how-38753/


----------



## radman (Feb 27, 2011)

Very helpful,

Thanks


----------



## donald ricky (Mar 13, 2012)

*looking for someone who has a boat and wants to go fishing!*

I am highly experienced in deepsea fishing. i am going to be in the destin,pensacola, and panama city area between mar 24th-31st. I'm looking for someone who would be willing to share the cost of a boat ride to go deep sea fishing. i have fished for everything from flounder to wahoo and everything inbetween. please call 8167one six 8 one 7 8. if you are interested.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

donald ricky said:


> I am highly experienced in deepsea fishing. i am going to be in the destin,pensacola, and panama city area between mar 24th-31st. I'm looking for someone who would be willing to share the cost of a boat ride to go deep sea fishing. i have fished for everything from flounder to wahoo and everything inbetween. please call 8167one six 8 one 7 8. if you are interested.


Dang. Just let it be and wait for the responses. Don't post on every thread. And don't PM every member twice. You are turning a lot of people off right now. If you are annoying me on a forum, why do I want you in my boat for 12 hours?


----------

